# DNS Probleme (unknown Host)

## andi79

Ich habe das Gentoo 2004.1 Grundsystem (stage3-pentium3) auf meinem Laptop (IBM 600X) installiert, das Netzwerk konfiguriert und danach ein "emerge sync" durchgeführt. Nachdem der Laptop mit der Kompilation von xorg, blackbox, mozilla firefox und mozilla thunderbird durch war, konnte ich mich nicht mehr mit dem Internet verbinden. Ich setze einen DLink DI-614+ Router ein und meine Konfiguration sieht so aus:

Router:

IP:        192.168.50.1

Subnet: 255.255.240.0

Laptop:

IP:           192.168.50.10

Subnet:    255.255.240.0

Gateway:  192.168.50.1

resolv.conf:

domain	   linux.lan

nameserver 192.168.50.1

Wie gesagt, es funktionierte ja am Anfang. Jetzt bekomme ich nur noch den Fehler "unknown Host". Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## py-ro

Jo,

bitte stellmal die Nameserver deines Providers ein und teste ob es dann funktioniert, ich habe es mitlerweile leider mehrfach erlebt das die router nicht so wollen wie sie sollen.

MfG

Py

----------

## andi79

Habe ich bereits probiert. Ich kann alles (außer den Router  :Sad:  ) nicht erreichen. Hast Du ansonsten noch Vorschläge?

----------

## andi79

Den Router habe ich auch schon mehrfach neu gestartet. Meine Windowskiste, gleiche Einstellungen (außer der IP natürlich), erreicht alle Server.

----------

## py-ro

Na den, mehr infos

Ausgaben von:

ifconfig -a

route

----------

## andi79

route -n :

```

Destination       GW                 Genmask           Flags   Metric  Ref  Use  Iface

192.168.48.0    0.0.0.0             255.255.240.0      U         0       0     0     eth0

127.0.0.0         127.0.0.1          255.0.0.0            UG       0       0     0      lo

0.0.0.0             192.168.50.1    0.0.0.0                UG       1       0     0     eth0

```

ifconfig -a :

```

eth0    Link encap:Ethernet   HWaddr 00:4C:69:6E:75:79

          inet addr:192.168.50.10  Bcast:192.168.50.255  Mask:255.255.240.0

          inet6 addr: fe80:24c:69ff:fe6e:7579/64   Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10  errors:0 dropped:0  overruns:0  carrier:0

          collisions:0  txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:120  (120.0 b)  TX bytes:691  (691.0 b)

          Interrupt:11  Base address:0x6000

lo       Link encap:Local loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128   Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0  errors:0 dropped:0  overruns:0  carrier:0

          collisions:0  txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0  (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0  (0.0 b)

sit0     Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0  errors:0 dropped:0  overruns:0  carrier:0

          collisions:0  txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0  (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0  (0.0 b)

```

----------

## lonF

Hallo,

als Nameserver hast ja dein Router angegeben, hast auf deinem Router mal die Nameserver deines Providers eingetragen?

Ich habe bei mir die Nameserver meines Providers direkt auf den Clients eingetragen.

Und das funzt wunderbar. Manch ein Router bringt auch Tools wie ping oder nslookup mit.

Wenn deiner soetwas hat solltest Du mal versuchen ob dein Router DNS-Anfragen beantwortet bekommt.

Aber ich vermute mal das Dein Router nicht weis was er mit den DNS-Anfragen machen soll.

MfG lonF

----------

## TheX

les ich hier was falsch, oder hast du die selbe IP wie dein Router !?!?!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Router: 
> 
> IP: 192.168.50.1 
> ...

 

warum nimmst du nicht die IP deines Windows Systems;; ist ja die gleiche Karte oder ?

----------

## TheX

Boa Scheisse !!!

Ich Bin Blind !!!

----------

## andi79

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> warum nimmst du nicht die IP deines Windows Systems;; ist ja die gleiche Karte oder ?
> 
> 

 

das linux-system ist mein laptop, das windows-system ist der festpc. deswegen geht das nicht. ist außerdem nicht die gleiche karte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> als Nameserver hast ja dein Router angegeben, hast auf deinem Router mal die Nameserver deines Providers eingetragen?
> 
> 

 

der router holt sich die ip's (2x) automatisch beim einwählen. mit der windowskiste läuft es ja. aber mit linux seit kurzem nicht mehr   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## andi79

außerdem ich kann ja noch nicht mal die ip's der dns-server pingen.

----------

## Genone

fangen wir erstmal vorne an:

1. kannst du den Router anpingen?

2. kannst du externe Rechner per IP anpingen?

3. kannst du externe Rechner per Name anpingen?

----------

## ts77

vielleicht ne firewall laufen? 

iptables -L

?

----------

## tph

So, ich habe den gleichen, naja nennen wir ihn mal router.

Lässt Du den Router die DSL Verbindung aufbauen?

Ich fahre mit folgendem Ansatz sehr gut.

Linuxrouter baut DSL Verbindung auf, macht DHCP und DNS.

Der Router routet ausschließlich. Die anderen Funktionen kannst Du getroßt in die Tonne treten; z.B. lässt der Dlink nur 255 gleichzeitigen Verbindungen nach "draußen" zu.

Gruß, Tobi

PS: Das kriegen wir schon hin, ist ja WE und wir haben Zeit  :Smile: 

----------

## andi79

der router baut selbstständig die verbindung nach "draußen" auf und wählt sich nach einer zwangstrennung auch wieder ein. dhcp und ähnliche spielereien sind aus.

eine firewall habe ich nicht aktiviert. das einzige was ich pingen kann ist der router und meine eigene ip. ich kann keine anderen rechner, weder per ip noch per name pingen.

----------

## andi79

iptables -L muss ich nachher ausprobieren, bin gerade in der firma. aber ich habe iptables nicht aktiviert (es wäre neu wenn sich die selbst aktivieren würden   :Wink:   ).

----------

## andi79

iptables -L:

```
command not found
```

----------

## Genone

 *andi79 wrote:*   

> der router baut selbstständig die verbindung nach "draußen" auf und wählt sich nach einer zwangstrennung auch wieder ein. dhcp und ähnliche spielereien sind aus.
> 
> eine firewall habe ich nicht aktiviert. das einzige was ich pingen kann ist der router und meine eigene ip. ich kann keine anderen rechner, weder per ip noch per name pingen.

 

Heisst das Routing ist im Eimer ... Nächster Schritt wäre also (tcp)traceroute und schauen wo es hängenbleibt.

----------

## Louisdor

Hier mal ein anderes Beispiel:

Router = 192.168.0.10/255.255.255.0, verteilt IPs per dhcp und wählt sich automatisch beim Provider ein.

Linux-Rechner (gentoo) = 192.168.0.100/255.255.255.0, holt sich IP per dhcp, Gateway=192.168.0.10

Win2k-Rechner (win2000) = 192.168.0.101/255.255.255.0, holt sich IP per dhcp, Gateway=192.168.0.10

Linux-Laptop (win-lap) = 192.168.0.102/255.255.255.0, holt sich IP per dhcp, Gateway=192.168.0.10

Win2k-Laptop (glx-lap) = 192.168.0.103/255.255.255.0, holt sich IP per dhcp, Gateway=192.168.0.10

So habe ich, seit der Gentoo Installation, keine Probleme.

/etc/hosts:

```
127.0.0.1       gentoo.planetas gentoo localhost

192.168.0.100   gentoo

192.168.0.101   win2000

192.168.0.102   win-lap

192.168.0.103   glx-lap
```

/etc/resolv.conf

```
nameserver 192.168.0.10

search PLANETAS
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0=""

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.10"
```

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

Deine IP-Config ist inkonsistent!

Du hast ein Supernet gebaut

192.168.50.1/255.255.240.0

ergibt

Netzadresse: 192.168.48.0

Broadcast: 192.168.63.255

Du benutzt aber 192.168.50.255 als Broadcast auf deiner eth0.

Ich kenne jetzt den Dlink nicht genau aber könnte es sein das der nur /24 d.h. 255.255.255.0 via DHCP rausgibt? Oder arbeitest du statisch?

HTH

T.

----------

## andi79

entschuldigung für die späte antwort, war einige tage weg   :Embarassed: 

ich benutze kein(!) dhcp, alle adressen sind statisch.

wenn ich dich recht verstehe liegt es an der subnetmask oder? wenn ich die auf 255.255.255.0 stelle dürfte alles wieder gehen?

----------

## makenoob

ja, denn dadurch befinden sich dein router/andere rechner wieder in dem gleichen netz wie deiner (192.168.50.X).

Eine kurze Einführung warum das so ist und wie das genau geht würde hier den Rahmen sprengen, steht aber auch ansatzweise im handbuch (wenn ich mich recht entsinne)

gruß

marc

----------

## andi79

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus!

ich probiere es mal nachher zu hause aus.

----------

